# Book Review: Real World Self-Defense, by Jerry VanCook



## Phil Elmore (Mar 30, 2002)

[Editor's note: This review also appears on my web page.]

Let's say, for the sake of argument, that in the not-too-distant future you committed some unspeakable crime against contemporary society, such as voting against gun control, or carrying a pocket knife, or something equally socially unacceptable.  The Council of Elders of our future dystopia plans to maroon you on a habitable and deserted asteroid.  Because the Councilors enjoy bizarre hypothetical scenarios, they dictate that the only reading material you may take with you must consist of work by a single author.

You would be well-served by naming Jerry VanCook.

Jerry's work is familiar to readers of _ Tactical Knives_ and _ Trails End_ magazines.  He's also got a double-digit tally of fiction novels under his belt, writing for Gold Eagle as a contributing author in their _ Executioner_, _ Stony Man_, and _ Super Bolan_ series.  Jerry's novels are among the best of those books (which are written by various authors, credited on the copyright page of each novel) and are characterized by prominent (and page-turning) knife work.

An accomplished martial artist and instructor, Mr. VanCook is a respected figure in the self-defense industry today.  His book, _ Real World Self-Defense: A Guide to Staying Alive in Dangerous Times_, is the subject of this review.  

From the first few pages it is evident that the book sounds a lot like Jerry's magazine articles.  It is written well, but in a friendly and conversational tone rather than as a stuffy formal lecture.  Jerry informs without preaching, engaging the reader as would a kind but firm teacher.  It is easy to picture Jerry speaking in much the same way in a hands-on training class or seminar.

_ Real World Self-Defense_ includes an introduction by Master at Arms James A. Keating.  Mr. Keating sums up the book very well:


> VanCook has laid things out in no uncertain terms.  He knows from personal experience what works on the street and what doesn't.  His common sense and sophisticated simplicity appeal to the inner self of every man who has "seen the elephant" and lived to tell about it.  Likewise, the novice can learn from this book.  It keeps the focus on the goal of survival and bypasses the commercialization and politically correct nonsense that clogs the arteries of many current "experts" and their academics.


The book is divided into three parts.  Part One, "Let's Get Ready to Rumble," includes chapters about attitude and the importance of the warrior mind-set, the psychological and physiological effects of self-defense scenarios, and navigating the shark- and lawyer-infested legal and political waters that rise to one's eyeballs when one is forced to use violence.  I enjoyed reading about all of these topics, but the section on politics and the law was particularly interesting.  If you are at all interested in Massad Ayoob's commentaries on the legal ramifications of shootings, you will enjoy Jerry's insight into these realities.

Part Two of the book, "Fight Time," is what I consider the heart of the book.  Jerry pulls no punches in offering his realistic evaluation of the current state of popular martial arts instruction, but he is both fair and knowledgeable in discussing the topic.  The rest of Part Two contains Mr. VanCook's considerable expertise on the subjects of firearms, knives, impact weapons and other self-defense implements, less-than-lethal tools, and unarmed combat.  On this last topic, Jerry stresses the importance of simplicity, which will resonate with practitioners of the various "combatives" schools active today.

Part Three, which is relatively brief compared to the rest of the book, covers training and its psychological motivations.  Jerry also devotes some space to "The Good, the Bad, and the Dangerously Stupid" of martial arts schools and self-defense courses.  A brief list of those Jerry recommends is included.

Jerry thoughtfully includes an Appendix in his book, listing other suggested reading as well as sources for videos, knives, and other products.  The conclusion of the book is also very good.  It manages be inspirational while tying together the subjects previously discussed -- something that's harder to do than it might sound.

_ Real World Self-Defense_ is published by Paladin Press.  If you don't have it, your self-defense library is woefully lacking.  Pick up a copy as soon as you can.  And the next time you're in the book store, check the "Men's Adventure" section for _ Executioner_ and _ Mack Bolan_ books.  If the copyright page includes the words, "Special thanks and acknowledgment to Jerry VanCook for his contribution to this work," buy _ that_ book, too.  

You won't be sorry.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for posting these detailed reviews. So much martial arts material is either published rapidly or published only to brag that it's good to have these.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 30, 2002)

No problem.  When I enjoy a book I like to share it so others will get the same enjoyment.


----------

